# silica sand substrate...pros and cons



## henward (May 12, 2010)

*anyone?*

this is supposed to be the place to be for planted tanks.
any takers on my questions??

come on guys!


----------



## Jester206 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never used sand myself but I always thought it looked super neat. I don't think it has the same nutrient characteristics as something like flourite and I heard it can compact over time causing issues. It's also harder to keep looking clean because you can see all the junk that settles on it. What I do know is I got a tank from my uncle who used sand in it and it was all scratched to hell. I don't know if he was just careless when removing the sand but it's just something to be aware of if your planning on changing substrates later on. Personally I would pick a substrate and stick with it. I think it's too much stress on the fish and too much work to take everything out, but that's just me. 

I hope someone else who has experience with sand replies to this thread because I'm also interested in what the pros/cons are. I was thinking about starting a nano with sand.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I would say go for a courser sand to avoid potential compacting problems. I have 8 mesh silica sand in my discus tank and love it. I did use miniralized top soil underneath it, but clay balls would work fine in a simple set up.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I use pool filter sand, which seems to be silica sand. I have had no troubles at all that I cold relate to the sand. Mine isn't at all white, more like beige. White sand soon gets a layer of biofilm on it, making it look darker and dingier. But, you can always stir the sand a bit to get fresher, white sand back on top.


----------



## henward (May 12, 2010)

*yeha*

my main concern i guess was the down sides of it not visually but technically.
sounds like there is no issues.
how bout the anaerobi, read some articles that says that 2 to 2.5 inch thing, you wont really get much of a problem if the tank is heavily plnted, and some trumpet snails will help aerate the sand too!
any feedback on this?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I think much of the issue will be due to location and shipping cost in NZ.
For a nice planted tank, in OZ, they sell Up Aqua! in 9 liter bags fairly reasonably, not sure if the product makes it to NZ, but if you head to Oz, then perhaps you can stop by and get some. 

It is very nice.
Cost more $$ than plain sand though.
I'd not worry about anaerobic issues, this is not a problem with growing healthy plants. 

2-4mm sand sizing is about right.

I think if you have seen discus more, you'd think they look better and contrast better with darker colors, not brighter whites, these wash coloration out IME.

Darker green colors like moss and Bolbitus look better if highlighting the fish is the main goal. Look at white backgrounds vs black with similar colorful fish.
If the region is planted also, then the color of the sediment matters very little.










For this tank, I use cooler darker greens and then a white dolomite sand.
So a bit of a trade off. 










Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## manny (May 24, 2009)

hey Iam interested in the looks of ur piece
what are the name of the plants that make up the majority of the display and pop out from the back.
thank you


----------

